# Sweater Pockets



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

when wearing a baggy hoodie- or something of the sort with a big front pocket is it okay to put him in there to snuggle?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

As long as you dont mind getting poked a bit and finding poo in your pocket it should be fine. I cuddle with Squiggy in my hoodie pocket all the time


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny loves my hoodie pocket. I even have a couple with fleece lining that I may have bought just for him..... :?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman loves the pocket of my hoodie as well. It's safe as long as you don't stand up quickly, otherwise they tend to roll and bobble out of the pocket since they never seem to sit right in the middle (at least Norman does). I've also relinquished one of my hoodie to be permanently his. He only seems to like the pocket when it's my hoodie though. Guess he likes the warmth.


----------



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

Zephyr seems indifferent to my pocket. I really needed to use the washroom last night when he was roaming about- but the cat was downstairs so I couldn't leave him alone roaming, I felt bad by putting him back in his cage, and my mom's bf (who said he never wanted to see him outside of his cage D was upstairs by the washroom. Fixed the problem by just putting him into my pocket. He didn't seem to want to go in, but when I tried to take him out, it seemed as tho he didn't want to come out XD


----------

